# Cat with broken leg



## Vikkic (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi, just looking for advice from someone who has a cat with a broken leg. My cat has had surgery and is now at home recovering. He has been doing well and we brought him to Vet for a check up and they were pleased with him. But last night I noticed that he is not using his sore leg anymore - whereas before he was putting pressure on it - last night it was just dangling in mid air all the time - he doesnt' seem in pain. Anyone had this experience before? The vet said its good that he was putting pressure on it - so we are just worried! We are bringing him back for a check up tonight. Also can a pin ever be ripped out of the bone - we seem to think the pin has inched out a bit!! 

Thanks a mill


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I would have your vet look at his leg again,
Poor little boy


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh dear V-what did your vet say?


----------



## Vikkic (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi, I took him to the Vet last night and she said he could have just hurt it as he was using the leg/putting pressure on it last night - thank heavens! We must keep our eye on it tho and keep the Vet updated. Sometimes if they lie on it too long in the same position it causes spasms so he wouldn't use it! She prescribed a painkiller to keep him more comfortable. 

My cat was attacked by a dog and that's how he got a broken leg, at the time we were waiting to hear back if his leg could be saved, this whole thing is very stressful! We are just hoping he will make a good recovery and not have even as much as limp after all of this is over! Another 6 weeks to go still! 

Thank you for replies


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi Vikkic

Thought you might want to see these:

Our Norwegian boy jumped out of a 1st floor window and ended up breaking his metatarsals.

I was hysterical, as you can imagine, and thought that he would end up needing to be put to sleep or be left badly affected.

He's as right as rain now and you'd never think that anything had happened to his leg.

Thank goodness.

Sally
x


----------



## Vikkic (Jul 28, 2008)

HI Sally, thanks for that! 

My cat doesn't have such a fancy cast - he just has a horrible looking pin with smaller metals pins going into his leg!! I hope he recovers as well as your guy did! 

At the moment he is doing well but has developed a bad little cough on him and needed antibiotics - the poor little mite!


----------



## ronygilot (Aug 7, 2009)

So no side effects at all?

my cat just broke both her back ankles and getting surgery on monday. i am so affraid that she will not be able to recover mentally after this.


----------



## Vikkic (Jul 28, 2008)

My cat is 100% normal on his leg now - you wouldn't even know it was ever broken! Your poor cat - shame!! 

His personality remained the same - he didn't change at all! However they are so miserable after surgery and during the recovery time - they really need TLC.


----------



## Vic81 (Jan 27, 2009)

Vikkic said:


> My cat was attacked by a dog and that's how he got a broken leg, at the time we were waiting to hear back if his leg could be saved, this whole thing is very stressful! We are just hoping he will make a good recovery and not have even as much as limp after all of this is over! Another 6 weeks to go still!
> 
> Thank you for replies


Glad your cat is doing much better now. Timmy was attacked by a dog last year and it pretty much took it off so was completely out of the vets hands, the only thing they could do was take off what was left  Apart from a limp when he's moving slowly you would never really no the difference,he's so fluffy that when he's sitting down you can't even tell its not there anymore and he still charges around like a loon lol He's balance is very good although he has a few wobbles now and again


----------



## shaniec (Feb 1, 2011)

my cat dislocated his back leg in early December. He has had it pinned and they have had to operate to adjust the pins two more times. We took him home a couple of days after the first op and had to put him in a cage. It was really stressfull as he kept biting and climbing the cage to get out. We were going on holiday for 3 weeks over the christmas period so the vet kindly decided to keep him in. We took him home about two weeks ago and although he is still in the cage (when we are at work) he is much happier and the leg seems to be mending well. I am taking him back to the vet this Friday and hopefull the vet think he may be able to remove the bandage. I think it will be about 3 weeks more before he can be allowed out the cage full time and hopefully start trying to rebuild up the muscle in his legs. So I think about another 2 months before he can maybe start going out. I've found it really stressfull but hopefully it will be worth it. I think he got the injury sitting on top of a wheel of a parked car and got his leg stuck. We only had him for 3 months from Battersea and the other unfortunate thing was that I had not got around to having him insured so my vet bill (arround 3k and rising) has been a bit of a shock too. In you situation I think a break can mend quicker than a dislocation so I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Vikkic (Jul 28, 2008)

Good luck Shanie! Hope kitty heals quick!

My cat is perfect now - except for last year he got caught in a fox snare by his tail and it had to be removed. His balance has not been effected - he looks like he has a bunny tail now - further his hair fell out from the stress and was bald on his back for a good while (I would say 6 months) it's only half grown back now but you can't really tell! He will be six years this month but I'd say he's used up half his 9 lives at this stage :scared::confused1:


----------

